# Celeriac omelette?



## Radders (Nov 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried making a Spanish omelette with celeriac instead of potato? The celeriac chips were good so I was wondering if this might work and if so the best way to go about it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 18, 2017)

Can't see any reason why it wouldn't work.  Go on, @Radders, give it a go & show us what you're made of.


----------



## Radders (Nov 18, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Can't see any reason why it wouldn't work.  Go on, @Radders, give it a go & show us what you're made of.


I probably will unless someone tells me it doesn’t work: but not today. Today i came across some breaded Camembert in Lidl and that would have been too much with Spanish omelette as well!


----------



## Radders (Nov 18, 2017)

David Garbutt said:


> Omelette is good with most veg; potato, onion, peppers, cauliflower, broccoli, peas, carrots, asparagus, tomato the list goes on.


Yes indeed, I just fancy a Spanish omelette and don’t like what potatoes do to my levels!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 21, 2017)

Radders said:


> Has anyone tried making a Spanish omelette with celeriac instead of potato? The celeriac chips were good so I was wondering if this might work and if so the best way to go about it.


Did you try this? I’ve had mixed success with celeriac. In a daphonnaise with cream it worked fine and in casserole Ok but mashed I didn’t like. Be good to know...


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2017)

UK keyboards don't autocorrect French apparently ! LOL


----------



## Radders (Nov 21, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Did you try this? I’ve had mixed success with celeriac. In a daphonnaise with cream it worked fine and in casserole Ok but mashed I didn’t like. Be good to know...


Not yet Sally, but it’s on my list to try.


----------



## Radders (Nov 30, 2017)

Tried the celeriac omelette and liked it. I thought it made a very passable Spanish omelette. My OH liked it as well and I could tell he didn’t expect to! 
I think celeriac is proving to be my favourite carb substitute.
I cut four full slices about 1/2 cm thick from a huge celeriac (about a kg to start with!) and cut it into rough rectangles about 2-3 cm across. I fried these in olive oil until lightly browned then added a finely chopped onion. Once this was cooked I added 4 lightly beaten large eggs and a sprinkle of paprika then put the lid on to cook it on both sides. Served it with roast tomatoes and sautéed baby corn and asparagus. 
Next experiment will be celeriac Dauphinoise but since I have never actually tried making the potato version it should be interesting!
Does anyone know whether the peel is edible as you do get such a lot of it and I was thinking if it was scrubbed before peeling I could make soup with it. I wonder because it is slightly green and reminded me of green potatoes which I know you aren’t meant to eat.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 1, 2017)

The peel probably is edible, but I wouldn't fancy it.  I once added butternut squash to a stew without peeling it.  The skin was horrible.


----------



## Greymouser (Dec 1, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I once added butternut squash to a stew without peeling it.  The skin was horrible.



Just goes to show how we are all different, I like the skin off the butternut squash, a lot. My wife and son hate it though.


----------



## Radders (Dec 1, 2017)

I was planning on cooking and then liquidising it, but I’m not sure how to try it without a lot of waste if it turns out to be horrid. 
I’ve been saving the bits of cauliflowers, cabbage and broccoli that I used to throw away and making soup with those with some success.


----------



## Radders (Dec 1, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> The peel probably is edible, but I wouldn't fancy it.  I once added butternut squash to a stew without peeling it.  The skin was horrible.


Was it the taste or the texture that was bad?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 1, 2017)

Radders said:


> Was it the taste or the texture that was bad?


Texture.  I thought it was a bit slimy.


----------



## Radders (Dec 1, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Texture.  I thought it was a bit slimy.


So if it was liquidised in a soup that would probably be ok?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 2, 2017)

Radders said:


> So if it was liquidised in a soup that would probably be ok?


I would imagine so, yes.  Actually, thinking about it, wife made a butternut squash soup & kept the skin on.  Didn't notice it once blended.


----------



## Sally W (Dec 2, 2017)

Radders said:


> Tried the celeriac omelette and liked it. I thought it made a very passable Spanish omelette. My OH liked it as well and I could tell he didn’t expect to!
> I think celeriac is proving to be my favourite carb substitute.
> I cut four full slices about 1/2 cm thick from a huge celeriac (about a kg to start with!) and cut it into rough rectangles about 2-3 cm across. I fried these in olive oil until lightly browned then added a finely chopped onion. Once this was cooked I added 4 lightly beaten large eggs and a sprinkle of paprika then put the lid on to cook it on both sides. Served it with roast tomatoes and sautéed baby corn and asparagus.
> Next experiment will be celeriac Dauphinoise but since I have never actually tried making the potato version it should be interesting!
> ...


----------

